# Clenburexin Vs Clenbuterol?



## Keza2008 (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi

just wanting to know wether any one has used clenburexin by trec and wether it is any good, im tryin 2 do a mini cut as i go on holiday in 8 weeks.

also what is the difference between clenbuterol and clenburexin?

is one legal and one steroid?


----------



## Bomb (May 21, 2009)

Technically clenbuterol isn't a steroid near as damned it but not, it is however illegal unless ordered from outside the UK, where importing personal use is pretty much ok.

If you look on publications.parliament.uk/pa/cm200304/cmhansrd/vo040520/text/40520w25.htm and search for prescription, you will see its ok 

Clenburexin is just a play on the name to try and con you into thinking its similar, its essentially a Synepherine based ECA Stack. If it had Coleus Forskohli in it, it would be similar to the Female Grenade.

There are better Stacks out there, I tried http://astronutrition.com/jetfuel-shred-and-burn.html recently and it was pretty good (no where near clen tho) and the ingredients rock too, everything from syn to caff to gugguls to yohimbe, if it had eph and horny goat weed in there too, I'd probably be down one knee about now


----------



## donpascal (Feb 5, 2011)

chek website about clenburexin clenburexin

my wife using clenubrexin just 3 months

she lost 10 kg!!!


----------

